# Where to buy my new hoyt



## vtachunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Well let me start by saying that around these parts a good archery dealer is real hard to find. At least one that knows a thing or two and isn't just selling bows and knows nothing. I finally found a young fella a couple years ago to deal with however being a man that works long hours in the mines and has a young family, he had to close up shop, and I completely understand that being a family man myself. Now the prob is that the closest HOYT dealer to me now is a.....well I guess no bad language. He knows he's the only dealer in the area and his prices are like $400 + more than anyone else, even out of province dealers. Thought about buying on ebay or something but a bit scared about this as well. I live in NB Canada and limited to find something close by for any problems that may arise. Any input would be greatfully appreciated. Thanks all


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

It's always nice to get a deal on archery equipment,but I would think being a archery shop in any part of NB would be a hard go. Your population wouldnt be enough to keep a shop busy. $400 dollars more than another shop might not be to bad if theirs no one else around. There's a few shops in ontario that would ship it to your door.


----------



## vtachunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks bud, was kinda thinking of going out of province. Not worried about the wait just dealing with a non ignorant individual. And I forsee a new Spyder to cure my arachniphobia too eh !


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hmm... hard to get a Hoyt dealer to mail order, but if anyone *can* mail order to that area, the Bow Shop (or other Hoyt dealers) likely would... as long as Hoyt doesn't have someone else that's "available" in your area.

Hoyt in particular is pretty, well... particular about mailing stuff. Not to dissuade you from the Spider (nice bows), but another manufacturer might be a little easier to come by as their rules might be a little less restrictive.


----------



## Cruzman (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm from NB and i'm sure i know who the Hoyt dealer is that you are talking about. I had the same fellings about him until i did buy a bow from him and seen how well he treats his customer.
I, like you thought about buying out of province, but no Hoyt dealer will ship bows. Also what will you do when you need service?? That is why this dealer you talk about is the way he is. People buy their bows cheaper out of province or in the US and then go crying to him for service. I have no regrets buying from this guy up to now. I do get my bow tuned by a friend and not him, but if you want a Hoyt, you have to buy from him. The Hoyt dealers in the maritimes are no better of what i have heard with having any real good bow techs on staff.

Take this how you will and have felt your frustrations.
If you want the best pro shop to deal with,(non Hoyt dealer) contact Scott at Archers Paridise in NS.

Another note... The hoyt dealer in NB does have a Spider 30 demo in shop and will be receiving some Spyder 30s and Turbos very soon. And feom what i'm seeing, the prices aren't 400$ you speak of.And the other guy thay closed shop, i have bought a bow from him last year and hes wasn't as good as you think he was...it was a big mistake buying from him.


----------



## vtachunter (Nov 18, 2012)

thanks cruzman you have been most helpful bud....and I hope I havn't offended anyone either, as that was not my intentions at all.


----------



## Cruzman (Oct 14, 2010)

NP bud, send me a pm if you want to talk some more and if you need any help let me know anytime.


----------



## Pijetro (Jan 28, 2013)

Isolation or not, I'd be surprised that Hoyt would allow for gouging of prices..$400 above MRSP is blackmail..


----------

